# Meriwether Co



## HunterK

What ya got fellas??


----------



## AustinW26

Almost time man.  Hopefully we will have a good season.


----------



## crappiemaster

Meriwether Co must be a new group. 
I am hunting outside of Manchester.


----------



## HunterK

does and fawns moving a lot right now, no buck sign at all just yet


----------



## buckshed

Saw one scrape and few small rubs....small bucks moving before dark...big guys after


----------



## AustinW26

Not a single rub, scrape or anything else.  Saw 4-6 does this weekend though.  No shots available. Deer were seen right at dark.


----------



## HunterK

one doe taken so far on our lease, they seem to be moving good just before dark


----------



## AustinW26

Plots are going in today.  Hopefully we will be receiving some rain here soon.


----------



## gab0yz71

We started seeing rubs and scrapes this weekend. White oaks are already dropping.  Persimmons are about ready to drop. Seems too early on the white oaks. There's no muscadines anywhere on our property. It's been a tough bow season so far for us.


----------



## ALB

We are not seeing much movement. Have lots of does, fawns and little bucks at feeders on camera.


----------



## HunterK

not much this past weekend, only a couple of sightings.....cooler weather on the way


----------



## AustinW26

White oak acorns are non existent.  Red oaks dropping a few.  Saw a good body size buck 70 yards out Saturday evening but that's it.  Still no rubs or scrapes yet.


----------



## buckshed

No white oaks...but water and red oaks starting to fall....persimmons in woods seem to be almost ready to drop...fields persimmons have already started falling...went yesterday to put trail can on new scrape and jumped large buck bedded nearby..water oaks in the vicinity.


----------



## HunterK

Lots of sightings this weekend, does moving good, saw one small buck Saturday eve, white oaks starting to fall


----------



## JCBANJO02

what are you guys seeing? ive seen several scrapes open up in the last 2 weeks and starting to see more rubs throughout our property. wish it would get cold!!!


----------



## buckshed

Some scrapes and a few rubs also...heard one grunting sat evening right at dark


----------



## ddavis1120

JCBANJO02 said:


> ive seen several scrapes open up in the last 2 weeks and starting to see more rubs throughout our property. wish it would get cold!!!



If they have a camera around they may be a Killdee's "special reserve" mock scrape.


----------



## JCBANJO02

ddavis lol I didn't see any cams around these. I have a few special reserves started as well. you coming down this weekend?


----------



## strick54

*Meriwether*

Started seeing scrapes this week end. Haven't hunted our food plots yet, but they are being hit hard already. Took a nice buck Friday with the ml. He was feeding along in an oak drainage.


----------



## HunterK

Not seeing squat! no rubs no scrapes no deer... nuttin.


----------



## gab0yz71

I've seen a ton of scrapes this past weekend, not many rubs though.  I did hear 2 bucks fighting and grunting Saturday behind my stand in thick stuff. Then a 6 pointer came out right at dark working a scrape, which was awesome to watch.  Acorns are still dropping.


----------



## AustinW26

No white oak acorns, some red oaks dropping.  Only seen a few rubs, zero scrapes, and I myself did not see any deer all weekend.  Guy in my club saw six all weekend ( does and 2 spikes) and shot a doe Sunday morning.


----------



## strick54

You think he knows he's not legal? Seeing plenty of deer. They are tearing up the food plots and hitting acorns hard. Saw several this PM, did not drop the hammer on any of them.


----------



## DCHunter

That spike looks exactly like the one I saw Sunday morning. I guess they all look similar though. Saw deer every sit. Spike, button buck and then jumped 2 does on the way out.


----------



## strick54

DCHunter said:


> That spike looks exactly like the one I saw Sunday morning. I guess they all look similar though. Saw deer every sit. Spike, button buck and then jumped 2 does on the way out.



Saw this smaller nubbin' spike this AM, doe/fawn and a nice respectable 8 ptr could not get a clear shot at him, . Maybe this PM.


----------



## strick54

Not sure this pic shows it well or not, but our food plots were planted 2 weeks ago this past Monday. They are keeping them mowed pretty good!


----------



## HunterK

I'm havin one of THOSE seasons! Haven't seen a thang in three weeks. And when I say I haven't seen a thang I mean nuttin! no rubs, no scrapes, no deer! Think it's time to change things up a bit.....


----------



## gab0yz71

I feel ya hunterk,  I been seeing the same yearling for the last 2 weekends.  Only seen her Friday morning.  I been seeing plenty of scrapes and Very little rubs but no big deer. All the big boys are on camera at night, go figure lol.  Maybe this weekend will pick up?


----------



## buckshed

Scrapes now are everywhere on our property...got a pic of a mature 8pt last night with broken g2...so it is starting to ramp up


----------



## DCHunter

HunterK said:


> I'm havin one of THOSE seasons! Haven't seen a thang in three weeks. And when I say I haven't seen a thang I mean nuttin! no rubs, no scrapes, no deer! Think it's time to change things up a bit.....



I don't know where you're hunting, but there's scrapes all over on our property around Luthersville. Maybe they'll start up in your area soon. This cold snap may help.


----------



## HunterK

DCHunter said:


> I don't know where you're hunting, but there's scrapes all over on our property around Luthersville. Maybe they'll start up in your area soon. This cold snap may help.


----------



## HunterK

DCHunter said:


> I don't know where you're hunting, but there's scrapes all over on our property around Luthersville. Maybe they'll start up in your area soon. This cold snap may help.



Cold snap is gonna come with a wind snap! forecast is 20mph winds this Saturday.


----------



## DCHunter

HunterK said:


> Cold snap is gonna come with a wind snap! forecast is 20mph winds this Saturday.



Figures that when there's favorable conditions, the wind has to mess it up.


----------



## gab0yz71

I've seen some big deer with strong winds. I'll be in my climber 20ft up in a pine lol.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## ALB

Seeing Little Bucks and lots of scrapes now. Next two weeks should be on fire!


----------



## HunterK

Good movement Saturday evening and Sunday morning, saw a couple small bucks and jumped a couple walking in. one small 7 ptr went down this weekend, his hocks were very light brown and slightly wet, looks like rut is kickin in


----------



## buckshed

Hunted this a.m. on n.e. Meriwether saw 2 small bucks nose to the ground...scrapes were not refreshed...that tells me its about time for woods to explode


----------



## mattech

buckshed said:


> Hunted this a.m. on n.e. Meriwether saw 2 small bucks nose to the ground...scrapes were not refreshed...that tells me its about time for woods to explode


Same thing for me Sunday. Scrapes have leaves in them.


----------



## GASeminole

Saw some chasing this morning


----------



## Paulding Mark

Well guys I will be heading down today after work. I will be there Nov.5 -15. This is the time when we Kill most of our nice Deer. I wish ever one luck and safe Hunting over the next couple weeks during the rut. Please post pic of your Kills for everone to see.


----------



## mbs0983

Killed a decent 8 pointer Sunday morning As he was just rubbing a few trees. His hocks were lightly stained so I'm thinking this coming weekend should be crazy.


----------



## mattech

Hope this weekend it will be on.


----------



## deadbox

Hunted most of last week. Had a nice but a little to young 8 give me a broad side at 20. Passed on him. He was nose down just foraging In the red oaks. Next morning at daylight heard some running and grunting off some 75 yards. Just at shooting light but nothing else. Does I see seem to be very relaxed not stressed. I'll be up this week from Sunday to Wednesday again.  Hopefully it week take off soon. It's a rough 4 hr drive every Sunday after a long night of work.


----------



## HunterK

The woods have died! we're not seeing much of anything, few scrapes, rubs and small bucks feeding.....no chasing, very little movement, hardly worth making the trip to camp right now.....hopefully the rut map was dead wrong this year and it gets going this week sometime.....this is really strange for us, our best days are usually the 7th-10th, but this year literally nothing! either it hasn't started good yet or we blinked and missed it.


----------



## buckshed

Same thing on our property had one mature buck killed sat morning...but it was cruising by itself...couple small bucks were seen trailing behind does...but does had yearlings with them


----------



## HunterK

buckshed said:


> Same thing on our property had one mature buck killed sat morning...but it was cruising by itself...couple small bucks were seen trailing behind does...but does had yearlings with them



Are you with Meriwether Sportsman Club?? if so you guys border us.


----------



## mattech

I hunted Meriwether this morning, killed a decent 8, had a massive ten walk into the road on the drive over about 400 yards from my property. He just stood long enough to grab my phone for a shot and then decided to cross the road. The buck was running good and came in right after a doe. I think its wide open now
 I hunt in alvaton area.


----------



## Paulding Mark

I've been hunting off 362 between Alvaton & Greenville since wed I Saw a  small 7pt & 5pt wed morning saw nice buck Friday night feeding with some does. He wasn't even looking at them twice. That is all that has been since  Wed hopefully things pick up this week. We went the processor the one between gay & Woodbury he's had less then normal bucks turned in for this time of year.


----------



## buckshed

Hunting off mt. Carmel rd..so not far from alvaton...what time are you seeing/shooting bucks?


----------



## gab0yz71

They are in full swing on our property. Grunting, fighting and chasing. I used a doe can yesterday evening and called in an 8 pointer. Dirt


----------



## JerryC

I saw a small 4pt Sat evening and a small doe Sun morning. Scrapes are being worked actively, didn't look for any rubs. This is right near Greenville High School. -JerryC


----------



## HunterK

JerryC said:


> I saw a small 4pt Sat evening and a small doe Sun morning. Scrapes are being worked actively, didn't look for any rubs. This is right near Greenville High School. -JerryC



THERE'S HOPE! YEEYAY! Hopefully this cold front makes it bust loose!


----------



## buckshed

Killed 8pt this a.m....would have been a 9pt..but g2 broke off...cruising at 9 a.m...huge rubs just showing up


----------



## mr meriwether

We hunt south of Greenville.We killed an 8 pointer on 11/4,saw 2 other bucks fighting.Killed an 8 point and a large 9 pointer on 11/6(morning).We killed a nice 10 pointer on 11\6 evening.11/8 I saw a decent 8 pointer, 2 spikes,7 does,and there was shooting everywhere.I think the states prediction of the rut 11/3-11/9 was dead on.


----------



## HunterK

mr meriwether said:


> We hunt south of Greenville.We killed an 8 pointer on 11/4,saw 2 other bucks fighting.Killed an 8 point and a large 9 pointer on 11/6(morning).We killed a nice 10 pointer on 11\6 evening.11/8 I saw a decent 8 pointer, 2 spikes,7 does,and there was shooting everywhere.I think the states prediction of the rut 11/3-11/9 was dead on.



Wow, we've seen nothing like that just north of Greenville


----------



## mr meriwether

We only have 5 members.As a rule of thumb Meriwether has been good to us on election week.


----------



## ALB

Our club dropped 6 bucks 11/7 and 11/8. Then not much movement after that.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

*Any of y'all hunt near the Stovall Rd*

My son and I are hunting a small tract near there. Haven't seen a whole lot. First year hunting it. Didn't pick it up until after bow season


----------



## deadbox

I'll be making the trip Sunday am to put another extended stay at camp. I'm really anxious to see what this cold front does for the moment during the day. Will be just north (couple miles) of Greenville


----------



## HunterK

We've had somebody in the woods everyday for the last 12days and we've seen literally NOTHING! this is a hard pill to swallow for us....worst season in 30 years on our property....we haven't even seen does, a couple of spikes and that's it!


----------



## mr meriwether

I'll bet you 10 to 1 yall will kill one today.Stay positive.


----------



## bubbafowler

Guys spent last week at the land in Strickland Town.  Dad killed good 8 chasing Sunday, I had them chasing around me just after dark Sunday.  Wednesday guy shot and lost a good buck chasing after passing on a small 8 chasing.  Thursday guy shot a doe being chased by a spike.  Thursday afternoon guy killed a tree trying to take a big buck chasing a doe.  No scrapes being worked but cameras show bucks walking past and checking and some chasing as well. Seems to on but probably wrapping up in out area.  Time to move to our property in Northwest Coweta. They typically happen back to back. Historically our big bucks have been killed 7-12 of November so it hit us just as planned for vacation.


----------



## DCHunter

mr meriwether said:


> I'll bet you 10 to 1 yall will kill one today.Stay positive.


You were right! Got one the day you said that.


----------



## bigbuckslayer13

*10pt*

I shot a 10 pt chasing a doe Saturday morning.


----------



## mr meriwether

mr meriwether said:


> I'll bet you 10 to 1 yall will kill one today.Stay positive.



  Congrats on your deer,I'll bet hunterk was happy


----------



## HunterK

mr meriwether said:


> Congrats on your deer,I'll bet hunterk was happy



Hunterk not happy! hunterk very grumpy! Hunterk outta meat!


----------



## AustinW26

You and I both hunterk.  Hunted Saturday morning, didn't see anything but heard about 20 shots all around me.  Lol that's how it goes I guess.  Very frustrated this season so far.


----------



## HunterK

AustinW26 said:


> You and I both hunterk.  Hunted Saturday morning, didn't see anything but heard about 20 shots all around me.  Lol that's how it goes I guess.  Very frustrated this season so far.



Yeah, this is odd, I think somebody drove around and sprayed "deer B gone" everywhere.


----------



## mattech

Still chasing in the alvaton area, my cousin shot this 11/19 am. He was chasing.


----------



## CAL90

A number of fresh scrapes were seen this weekend but not a lot of movement


----------



## HunterK

walked one of our property lines where I knew the club next to us had a food plot earlier in the year and much to my surprise the entire plot was still green and looks like it hasn't been touched, its knee high! we've not had a season like this in 30 years, I haven't even seen a doe since mid September!


----------



## livetohunt

HunterK said:


> walked one of our property lines where I knew the club next to us had a food plot earlier in the year and much to my surprise the entire plot was still green and looks like it hasn't been touched, its knee high! we've not had a season like this in 30 years, I haven't even seen a doe since mid September!



How many acres do you have, and how many members are in the club?


----------



## HunterK

livetohunt said:


> How many acres do you have, and how many members are in the club?



245 acres 9 total members, 4 of which hardly ever show up.


----------



## AustinW26

Well just to close this out for me, these past 2 seasons have been a bust on our property.  Time to move on.  Would love to find another place in Meriwether but in the meantime I have some spots around Paulding that I will stick to.


----------



## Whitefeather

I grew up hunting in Meriwether Co, but left about 7 or 8 years ago to hunt other counties because of the pressure. I came back to hunt 3 years ago and forgot how difficult it can be. They are definitely a lot more difficult to hunt than they were all the other places I hunted. 
There seems to be a pattern developing where I hunt of does in October, small bucks in November, and then nothing for the entire month of December. 
Oh well maybe next year......


----------



## livetohunt

HunterK said:


> 245 acres 9 total members, 4 of which hardly ever show up.


----------

